# Rejected from Freemasonry Because...



## Red942 (Apr 22, 2014)

Hello my friends, I have came across someone who tried to join Freemasonry in Lebanon but he got rejected.
This guy was normal, he have a degree in Business but he is unemployed atm.
He told me his story about how he knew freemasonry, and how he applied.
The reason why this guy wasn't accepted after he passed all the tests and interviews is and a Mason from the lodge told him 
that he doesn't belong there because he have no power, no social rank, no place in society, and he doesn't have money.

Can masons do that ?
If no who can take responsibility of their acts ?
Plus a Mason 33 Degree came on TV few months ago, saying that the rule to join Freemasonry in Lebanon is to be educated and to have a job
and make lots of money.

Regards


----------



## Red942 (Apr 22, 2014)

dalinkou said:


> Sir,
> 
> You would need to identify the specific Lodge in question, by name and number.  A clandestine (illegally formed) lodge may be at work.
> 
> ...


I really can't provide any of this information.
I just want clarify if this act is illegal in Freemasonry.

Thanks


----------



## Red942 (Apr 22, 2014)

dalinkou said:


> Legality varies from jurisdiction to jurisdiction.
> 
> The things you describe just happen to be counter to the basic premises of Masonry.
> 
> ...



Thank you.


----------



## BryanMaloney (Apr 22, 2014)

Red942 said:


> Hello my friends, I have came across someone who tried to join Freemasonry in Lebanon but he got rejected.
> This guy was normal, he have a degree in Business but he is unemployed atm.
> He told me his story about how he knew freemasonry, and how he applied.
> The reason why this guy wasn't accepted after he passed all the tests and interviews is and a Mason from the lodge told him
> ...



The substance of this has been replied to, but I'll address a couple of details that will help your understanding.

There is no such thing as a "33 Degree" Mason. The highest Degree in Masonry is 3 (Master Mason). Everything else is appendant (hangs below) Freemasonry. It does not "sit on top" of it. Thus, any degree "above" 3 is not actually above it. It's part of a group that hangs beneath Masonry.
As for the rest--as has already been stated, it's 100% opposite to what Masonry is about.


----------



## Red942 (Apr 22, 2014)

BryanMaloney said:


> The substance of this has been replied to, but I'll address a couple of details that will help your understanding.
> 
> There is no such thing as a "33 Degree" Mason. The highest Degree in Masonry is 3 (Master Mason). Everything else is appendant (hangs below) Freemasonry. It does not "sit on top" of it. Thus, any degree "above" 3 is not actually above it. It's part of a group that hangs beneath Masonry.
> As for the rest--as has already been stated, it's 100% opposite to what Masonry is about.



Thank your for your reply.
I have a new information saying that in Lebanon there is more then 500 illegal Lodges.
Might be one of them..

Regards


----------



## dfreybur (Apr 22, 2014)

dalinkou said:


> The things you describe just happen to be counter to the basic premises of Masonry.



By far the most telling violation is stating the reason at all for a rejection.  Stating the reasons for a rejection, to each other or to any outsider, is strictly forbidden and can result in the speaker being expelled for several years.

Your friend is pulling a prank on you.  Or someone pulled a prank on your friend and he repeated the prank to you.  No Mason would face several years of expulsion to make such statements.

It is possible that as he is unemployed he was informed he was not yet ready to petition so he should come back when he is gainfully employed.  This would mean he never started the acceptance progress in the first place so was not rejected.


----------



## dfreybur (Apr 22, 2014)

Red942 said:


> I have a new information saying that in Lebanon there is more then 500 illegal Lodges.



http://www.grandlodgescotland.com/g...nd-lodges/534-district-grand-lodge-of-lebonan

The Grand Lodge of Scotland sponsors several valid lodges in Lebanon.  There members are likely to be very cautious about getting to know locals and very slow to sign a petition.


----------



## Brother H (Dec 5, 2015)

Dear all,

I second what the brothers just mentioned: the story is so "unbelievable" and cannot be true, except if it is a small Lodge in a small area and irregular.

I am from Lebanon and belong to a Lodge working under the jurisdiction of the Grand Lodge of New York. I can assure that this is part of the conspiracy theory or the hoax about Masonry.


----------



## coachn (Dec 5, 2015)

Brother H said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I second what the brothers just mentioned: the story is so "unbelievable" and cannot be true, except if it is a small Lodge in a small area and irregular.
> 
> I am from Lebanon and belong to a Lodge working under the jurisdiction of the Grand Lodge of New York. I can assure that this is part of the conspiracy theory or the hoax about Masonry.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Dec 5, 2015)

Brother H said:


> the story is so "unbelievable" and cannot be true, except if it is a small Lodge in a small area and irregular.


Agreed!


----------

